# 20071230 - London Cruise Pics



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Thanks to everyone who came along, specially Canary Wharf for allowing us access once again........... and even Sundeep! 
Happy New Year all.


































































































Those that remember Sundeep who moved on to a 911, well he's started doing his own NYE Tunnels Cruise and with his Porsche buddies and as well as bumping into him where we ate, they also bumped into us at St. Pauls :roll: :lol:










Good to have a few vintage designs along side to compare against.


----------



## SLine (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice pics mate try and take somemore of mine next time lol :twisted:


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

SLine said:


> Nice pics mate try and take somemore of mine next time lol :twisted:


I'm sure you in there somewhere!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Double Yellows and Hatchings

Achievement


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Hark said:


> Double Yellows and Hatchings
> 
> Achievement


 What do you mean? Can I expect a ticket? :x


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

looks quality shame i missed out maybe next time tho

happy new year

andy


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

ttroy225 said:


> What do you mean? Can I expect a ticket? :x


You haven't seen this photo yet have you??


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Naresh said:


> ttroy225 said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean? Can I expect a ticket? :x
> ...


we can all expect a ticket in the post then


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Depends on traffic cameras - which I was looking out for before doing a HUGE U-turn in the middle of Brompton road to get on the right side of the street! 

Wak at the front of the pack cleverly left his bonnet open to fake a breakdown me-thinks! 8)


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Naresh said:


> Wak at the front of the pack cleverly left his bonnet open to fake a breakdown me-thinks! 8)


 and we all stopped to help him :roll: :roll: :wink:

Mark


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I have no Idea who those people were behind me! :roll: I fixed my car drove off and they followed me around all night! :lol:

We had permission in CW to park there so you'll be ok Troy!


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Wondered why your bonnet was up.. cheeky bugger :lol:


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

nice pics

who's is the glacier or avus running on qs style wheels? i like


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

p1tse said:


> nice pics
> 
> who's is the glacier or avus running on qs style wheels? i like


MattyR 

Mark


----------



## mattyR (Sep 14, 2006)

more pics added to this thread

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... p?t=103204

Matt


----------

